# Break 'em in



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

The great grandkids came for a visit, but this time it was only our twin girls 8 years of age. Always fun for them to taste the thrills of country living with the abundant wildlife we have. It's always non-stop action until they must head home to city life.

I turned their attention to a little competition, but with a twist: a shooting competition. Never having shot a firearm before, it was my challenge to introduce them to a .17 HMR - a good choice for beginners. I had them look downrange to targets at 75 yards, where the closest shot to a bull's eye would win the shooter $10. They were all ears.

After some instructions - and, there were plenty - I sat one youngster at the bench to dry-fire the Savage rifle topped with a low-power variable Leupold scope. The test would be to then fire a single practice round and then one for the money. We had a spotting scope set up so we didn't have to walk downrange to see results. The first kid put the test shot in the black less than 2 inches from perfect; the second shot was just over an inch off center and that was the mark to beat.








That shot held up and they are already talking about their next trip when they can have another shooting session.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s something they will never forget thank you for sharing


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Awesome! Great to see the next generation get into shooting. I have two daughters around the same age and they LOVE going to the range with daddy. Hoping to get the oldest out for a deer hunt this fall.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Glen, there might be some side bets next go around.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Brother, Landon will be on hand, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s nice to hear that they took to it and are now looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I love stories like this!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

If I could only tell the difference between the two!


----------

